
China talks of building a “digital Silk Road” - edward
https://www.economist.com/china/2018/06/02/china-talks-of-building-a-digital-silk-road
======
plankers
> "In April [Xi Jinping] said it would involve helping other countries to
> build digital infrastructure and develop internet security.

Boy, I sure don't like the sound of the world's most oppressive maintainer of
internet infrastructure helping other countries to build out their own
services.

